

13 Open Source Hardware Companies Making $1 Million or More (video) - wherespaul
http://singularityhub.com/2010/05/10/13-open-source-hardware-companies-making-1-million-or-more-video/

======
eande
headline is a little misleading, because each company is in the $1Million
range with total of $50M according to presentation. Interesting part is the
forward looking statement of a $1B revenue expectation on open source. Would
like to see how they got there.

